# Netflix to raise prices in 2022.



## techguy88 (Mar 19, 2015)

Netflix prices for new customers take effect immediately, existing subs will see increases on a gradual rolling bases.

Basic (1 device/SD quality) - $9.99/month (+$1.00 increase)
Standard (2 devices/HD quality) - $15.49/month (+$1.50 increase)
Premium (4 devices/UHD quality) - $19.99/month (+$2.00 increase)


----------



## NashGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

Really sucks that Netflix reserves 4K HDR for that Premium plan that's now $20. I have no need for more than 2 simultaneous streams. Oh well, at this point, I only really plan to subscribe to four more months of Netflix, one month each when the remaining two seasons of The Crown and Stranger Things drop. Love those shows but not really anything else Netflix does these days. (Not certain that there will only be two more seasons of ST but I hope so. It's time to wrap it up. Those kids are nearly grown and they're dragging things out. Hard to believe that only three seasons of that show have aired even though the series debuted 5.5 years ago.)


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

WOOF! It looks like I should have waited on the $11.99 HBO Max subscription (although that offer expires in 10 days) and finished _Lucifer_ and _Longmire_ first.


----------



## NashGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

harsh said:


> WOOF! It looks like I should have waited on the $11.99 HBO Max subscription (although that offer expires in 10 days) and finished _Lucifer_ and _Longmire_ first.


Just FYI, all six seasons of Longmire are also available on Peacock Premium.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

NashGuy said:


> Just FYI, all six seasons of Longmire are also available on Peacock Premium.


Netflix was promising a season 7 that was to be released before Thanksgiving.

Late premieres is the new order of entertainment.


----------

